# Pacific Headwear...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Any alternative ways to getting Pacific Headwear other then direct?

they will not sell to me since I'm home based.

Thanks!


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Any alternative ways to getting Pacific Headwear other then direct?
> 
> they will not sell to me since I'm home based.
> 
> Thanks!


I am/was in the same boat. After several attempts to register on Pacific's website, they never contacted or asked if we were home based, just never responded to us. I filled in the form a few times. We were then contacted by someone who seemed to be some sort of reseller or agent, didn't act like they had stock but would get me setup with case pricing. The only contact information for this person was a phone number and a gmail and aol email address and the signature had a company name. I researched further and couldn't find any information about them so I moved on to other suppliers. Very well could have been a great source to get the caps from but I had no way to verify that their company even existed.


----------



## mcraatz (Jan 11, 2010)

Back in October of 2010, I tried to open an account with them also. I recieved a email response that they are not taking on any new accounts at this time, so they can focus on the ones they have already.

Fine, If you don't want my business, I will find someone who does.

Good luck.

Michael


----------



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm disappointed to see this thread, I have a potential client that could be a nice piece of consistent business who want a Pacific Headwear hat ONLY. Hmmmm....


----------



## BigTee (Oct 10, 2007)

Pacific Headwear is an AWESOME COMPANY. They are only looking out for their distributors, unlike some of the other companies we deal with.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

BigTee said:


> Pacific Headwear is an AWESOME COMPANY. They are only looking out for their distributors, unlike some of the other companies we deal with.


If they were so awesome they could respond to inquiries with that information instead of ignoring everyone that is in the business to possibly sell their product. If they were protecting their distributors they would respond with "thanks but the distributor in your area is XYZ, please contact them for purchases". That would be taking care of their distributors. Instead ignoring you seems to be how they roll. Pretty awesome.


----------



## BigTee (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm very sorry that you feel that way Sassystitches. I have never had on problem with them in 15 plus years of doing business with them. This really suprises me. BigTEE


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

you can get them at epicsports.com. you might be able to get them cheaper but they have pretty good prices. look at flexfit too. they make a sweet hat too.


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2007)

Stay away from Pacific Headwear. I had a acct. with them not a large customer but when a new company opened in a near by town they closed my acct. with no reason other than the other man was in a better location and using them for the emb.of his items. Well how can i purchase more when i never received any catalogs or heard from anyone until they called and closed my acct. Called to get a quote on 600 caps and they would not even return a call. Great cap but can't sell what you can't get.........Hope they need customers someday.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

OK hat very bad service. I don't even display there hats anymore.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like they are selling territory. It part of a strategy to get a small number of customers who make huge orders, rather than many who make small.




candyman said:


> Stay away from Pacific Headwear. I had a acct. with them not a large customer but when a new company opened in a near by town they closed my acct. with no reason other than the other man was in a better location and using them for the emb.of his items. Well how can i purchase more when i never received any catalogs or heard from anyone until they called and closed my acct. Called to get a quote on 600 caps and they would not even return a call. Great cap but can't sell what you can't get.........Hope they need customers someday.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

they make a nice hat but so does flexfit and otto. no need to play games with them. maybe one day when your churning out 50k hats a week they will come calling and you can kick them out.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

For them, It's also about protecting value. If a 10 guys are selling small volume for a lower markup(because they can) and This competes against a larger broker (with a storefront and good strong infrastructure), the percieved value and pricing goes down. the little guy (who really didn't know how to price anyway) goes out of business along with several others and the smart business guys can't sell at a decent markup(and move from a garage operation to a storfront), because their customers heard that they could buy it for less. This is happening with flexfit right now. I'm not saying this stuff isn't overpriced... but you have to look at it from the manufacturer/distributor point of view. It's their choice to make.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

their choice yes. but if all these guys are put off by them eventually it will come back to them. lets face it people change jobs and places lose business (or gain it). so if i'm a little guy who never could buy from pacific because i am a nobody and they could not be bothered with me and then i get a big job at nike next week and now have control of their entire hat division (ya a know it won't happen but i can dream). when it is time to order hats who do you think i won't be using ? we all know that it's bad to burn bridges because you never know who knows who or if it will come back to bite you. it has worked out the opposite for me. i have a client now that is good for 50k a year because i was the only guy who would make him a 5 shirts here and there without raking him over the coals on crazy charges and always took his calls and came to see him. we were both just starting out and now it is paying off. i can't tell you how many customers that i have gotten because he recommended me and vise versa.


----------

